# Twin mums: When did your babies get into their final position before birth?



## arj

Ive heard they can move round a lot right up till the late 30's, and Ive also heard that once you hit 24 weeks they dont move from what ever position they are in! (both from twin mums)!

Right now I have one head down and one breech, and am hoping to try vaginally (after much deliberation) but only if the leading twin is head down.

What did your twins do and what kind of birth did you have?
:flow:


----------



## lizziedripping

As you know I had a planned section because twin A remained breech. Both were however breech until 33wks when the bigger boy (by then around 7Ibs) still managed to flip and go head down despite his size. He did 'trap' the smaller baby tho who didn't have the room to do the same. They remained this way til the section.

A friend of mine had two 6Ib twins and they constantly flipped back and forth right up until her planned section at 39wks, so it can and does happen regardless x


----------



## Wind

Mine were transverse for the majority of my pregnancy. Around 34 weeks they both went breech. I think they were getting ready for the birth but just went the wrong way!:haha:


----------



## zephyr

Mine were transverse early on 24 weeks i think, then around 28 weeks the leading twin went head down and stayed that way, while the other stayed breech till about 32 weeks then she tried turning and got herself stuck in a position that had even the technicians stumped as to how she got that way. Think kind of like a rainbow but sideways over her brother lol
Finally she is head down also and looked more comfortable at our last scan :)

Can't say about the birth yet though! Will be attempting vaginal delivery.


----------



## chloe11

mine were both head done at my 20 week scan. when i had another scan at 28weeks, leading twin was breeched (not sure when he moved!) and then he hasnt moved since!!! and other one remained head down. so mine didnt move! but i guess reading other peoples replies that it just totally depends!!

which one is breeched for you the leading one or the second one? 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fidgets mammy

at 20 week scan one was head down and one was foot down, at 22wk scan both were head down but mine are always on the go so god knows where theyll end up.


----------



## Ste4mr

twin a (kingston) was head down the entire pregnancy, twin b (bentley) was breech most of the pregnancy. He flipped at 32 weeks and flipped back to breech at 35 weeks. had a normal delivery though :)


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Mine were breech all the way until 28 weeks after which they regularly switched position, at 32 weeks they were breech and so c section booked, at 34 weeks they had both gone head down but by 36 weeks were breech again and were delivered by c section.

So mine kept moving right to the end, they were both just over 6 lbs so don't know how they had the room!! xx


----------



## NickNac

My biggest girl was head down from the 20 week scan and stayed that way, but the smallest was flipping around constantly and finally moved head down at 35+5, they were born vaginally at 37+4. 

I have to say that the moving at that point was a little uncomfortable


----------



## Debbie82

My lead twin moved weekly from 32 weeks onwards:dohh: He kept flipping from breach and head down, this was after my consultant said twins rarely move after 32 weeks.

He stayed breach from 35+5 to delivery at 37. However twin 2 managed to switch position from 36+5 to delivery:dohh:


----------



## arj

Thanks! Mine at 23 weeks were leading twin breech, and second twin (who is a little bit smaller) is head down. At 1st she couldnt tell who was the leading twin but then saw that twin A's feet were a tiny bit lower than twin B's head. We'll see I guess! I have another scan in a weeks time :)


----------



## chloe11

arj said:


> Thanks! Mine at 23 weeks were leading twin breech, and second twin (who is a little bit smaller) is head down. At 1st she couldnt tell who was the leading twin but then saw that twin A's feet were a tiny bit lower than twin B's head. We'll see I guess! I have another scan in a weeks time :)

cant wait to hear about the next scan!!! mine were the same position but my smaller twin is the leading twin. which MW said is normally the other way round (like yours) but i dont know if thats the actual case as everyone surely is different! lol! 

anyways! 

bet u are excited about seeing your boys again!! i always ask at every scan to confirm that it is still two boys!!! my friend had twins and they told her 2 boys at two scans and at birth the first twin was a GIRL!! lol!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## arj

Wow really! Na these are both definitely boys, tho yes I do always ask lol then they show me the big 'bits' between the legs and I am like oh yep, definitely boys! Cool to see them in there tho all kicking around and that. They always seem to be awake! Like right now im getting arms and legs flying around in there, I had some chocolate so im picking theyre on a sugar high lol! Im surprised at how much they were kicking and hitting each other in the scan! even tho there was a membrane seperating them it still looked like they were right next to each other, arms and legs in each others faces and that! Hoping twin A turns downward so I can go naturally... Still lots of time I suppose!


----------



## chloe11

haha i can imagen them fighting between themselves!!! very boyish of them!!! mine sometimes are very active on scans others they just chilling. but last few scans they have been too big for the screems so you can only see like one leg or one head sorta thing!!! 

lol, yeah they have also showed me their bits to confirm!!!! but u never know!! haha! but i would be very very very very very shocked if one of mine is a girl!

yours has plenty of time to move hun, i will pray for him to move!!!! i wish mine had but he was stubborn!!!!! lol!! but like you have read most of the other twin mummies theres were moving all the time so dont worry! just keep talking to him and thinking that it will move!!!  i heard doing some exercises or sitting on birthing ball helps (i did it, but mine was just nevr going to move! lol) also swimming is meant to be very good and not slouching when you are sat down!!! 

i have my fingers crossed for u!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## arj

Thanks! At the moment tho twin A is breech and he doesnt cause me any trouble, but right now twin B (head down) is kicking so hard right up the top right of my tummy and is so uncomfy! Twin A's kicks are all kinda downwards and not 'jabby' like B's. Right now B is going nuts! I can see his little feet on my tummy like hes jogging on an upside down treadmill!!! haha itl be interesting to see if hes the live wire and if twin A is a cruiser!
Do yours move the same amount?


----------



## chloe11

thats funny!!! treadmill upsidedown!!! well i am the same right now!! twin 2, his feet must be just around my ribs and is very uncomfy when i am sat down and they feel achey, not painful but def achey!!! he is the one that i think moves a lot more than twin 1!! 
only thing with twin 1 recently is his head is also right under my ribs and when i sit i can sometimes feel it n its also not comfy!!!!!

lets see when they come out if twin 1 is still the quiter one!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

